# postfix

## nizar

Hello, 

Finally i have a gentoo(great) running, I'm trying  emerge  postfix to be able to send mail via evolution, 

emerge postfix : 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] net-mail/ssmtp ("virtual/mta" from pkg net-mail/postfix-2.0.19)

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libpcre-4.4

[ebuild  N    ] net-mail/postfix-2.0.19

I'm reading http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml and saw a warning that says: 

Warning: Verify that you have not installed any other MTA, such as ssmtp, exim, or qmail, or you will surely have BIG problems. It's in Code Listing 2.1

Any solution ? 

thanks.

----------

## TheRAt

```
emerge -C ssmtp

emerge postfix
```

----------

## nizar

I was trying emerge clean ssmtp  :Smile: 

thanks

----------

## Souperman

Are you sure you really need postfix?  If you just need to send mail, ssmtp is all you need.

----------

## dark_priest

uhhh?

neither work for me  :Sad: 

----------

## b0fh

Mailing is breaking my nerves again, too. I just want to send some mail via mailx and ssmpt over a smtp server of my isp. After trying to send with "mail foo@bar.com" I get this:

```

mailwrapper: no mapping in /etc/mailer.conf
```

There is no wrapper line in there, I also tried re-emerging ssmtp...

----------

## Oopsz

nano -w /etc/mailer.conf

change all the values to /usr/sbin/ssmtp

----------

## b0fh

I got that in /etc/mailer.conf:

```
sendmail        /usr/sbin/ssmtp

mailq           /usr/sbin/ssmtp

newaliases      /usr/sbin/ssmtp

```

I also tried adding "wrapper", "mailwrapper" and "mapping" lines.

----------

## ssokolow

turn off the mailwrapper USE flag and re-merge your MTA. Then your system will use symlinks directly to the MTA.

It worked for me with exim and it should work equally well with ssmtp.

----------

